# Guess what day it is?



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2016)

Yummy day, that's what.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 10, 2016)

:notfair:
I've never had one of those.   Do Moon Pies, and graham crackers with frozen Cool Whip between count?


----------



## Byrd (Aug 10, 2016)

Got my attention at fudge-dipped!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 10, 2016)

I remember my first s'more just like it was yesterday.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe it was?!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

MMMM...I would like one of those..yum.


----------



## Redd (Aug 10, 2016)

I like the idea of using peanut butter cups instead of the chocolate bar.....and that being said I now want a chocolate bar


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 10, 2016)

Byrd said:


> Maybe it was?!



There's graham cracker crumbs in my chair..


----------



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't waste them Davey.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 10, 2016)

Carla said:


> Don't waste them Davey.



To late, my dog got them.


----------

